# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  بازی سه بعدی با جاوا

## hotice

با سلام
اگه می خواهید یک بازی سه بعدی جالب ببینید به سایت زیر بروید .
برای گرفتنش روی Demo کلیک کنید.
Start FlyingGuns Prototype راکلیک کنید.4 مگابات را خود برنامه سریع میگیرد.
وبعد از چند لحظه صبر کردن میتوانید با کلیک روی Start New Game یک بازی زیبا رو ببینید.
اینم سایتش : http://www.flyingguns.com/
و اینم عکسش : 




موفق باشید. :)

----------

